# Extra Special Brewers Homebrew Winter Competition



## Korev (10/3/08)

Hi All,

We the Extra Special Brewers are holding a Winter Competition for Sydney home brewers. 

We have limited the styles to entries as below


Extra Special Bitter - Full Mash only
Dry Stout - Open can be Mash or Kit
Premium Australian Lager - Kit only

Please see the attached flyer and Competition entry form for full details.

Get brewing!!

We will be looking for judges (preferably BJCP) to assist - so put the date in your diary and email me with your email and contact details if you would like to be considered to judge/steward. 

Cheers 
Peter 

View attachment 080310_ESB_Winter_Competition.pdf


View attachment A4_ESB_Winter_Home_Brew_Competition_2008sm.pdf


----------



## floppinab (10/3/08)

Erm, Sutherland to Hornsby via say Coogee OK?? :unsure: 

Great intiative guys.


----------



## Stuster (10/3/08)

Good to see this up and running. Well done and hope to see you there. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Korev (10/3/08)

floppinab said:


> Erm, Sutherland to Hornsby via say Coogee OK?? :unsure:
> 
> Great intiative guys.



Bounded by the Pacific - Coogee is in. 

Peter


----------



## floppinab (10/3/08)

Stuster said:


> hope to see you there. :icon_cheers:



A week earlier (midweek school hols) and I would've been a cert. I'll see if I can get that Sat. off kids sport duties!!!!


----------



## crozdog (11/3/08)

top stuff!!

I think i know a few ISBers wo'll be interested in entering / judging


----------



## mikem108 (11/3/08)

Better get cracking on my run of English Beers now


----------



## oldbugman (11/3/08)

You cant use evil C hops in them mike.


----------



## Stuster (11/3/08)

OldBugman said:


> You cant use evil C hops in them mike.



What have you got against Challenger? :angry:


----------



## rough60 (4/4/08)

What about people in berowra, asquith, and mt.colah. there is a few of us who want to enter.
cheers.


----------

